
Britain Used Spy Team to Shape Latin American Public Opinion on Falklands - cryptoz
https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2015/04/02/gchq-argentina-falklands/?utm_content=buffer8c3c9&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
MichaelCrawford
The US did this to Australia. That's why the spy whose story is portrayed in
the book and movie "The Falcon and the Snowman" started passing US secrets to
the Soviets.

He didn't like it that US propaganda was being used to steer once-leftist
Australia to what we have now, far more right-wing in many respects even than
the US.

